# Are teacups even considered a category?



## jazonma (Dec 1, 2010)

We came across a breeder who claims that the father is a Champion AKC maltese at 2lbs. The mom is 4lbs.

I didn't even realize they could be shown at that size.

Or course, micro chipping at that size would be a concern! In any event, I had to turn away b/c it just didn't sound right....

Tell me I did the right thing.

TIA


----------



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow! You made an excellent decision! That really sounds fishy to me because I don't even understand how a dog can become a champion when they are not even within standard size. From my understanding, in order to be shown, they must represent the breeder's idea of being closest to breed standard as possible. For the Maltese breed, standard is 4-6 pounds preferred, up to 7 pounds.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

You did the right thing


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that you did the right thing - Good for you


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's really sad when someone out and out lies about their sire being a Champion when they haven't researched the standards to know what could be shown and what isn't up to standard to be shown.
I want to say "people ...if you're going to lie "embellish",atleast do some research!"

You did the right thing on many levels,
1- you won't be filling the pocket of someone promoting an unhealthy standard and hopefully inhibiting them,financial gain to continue this unsafe practice...
2- you will avoid possible heartbreak later if there's health issues in the pup due to the extreme small size of the sire...and who knows what other issues.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Even a 2 lb dog can be shown but it doesn't mean they are meant to breed or be bred. There are some judges who will put up a dog that small for different reasons. The standard does not demand a size limit.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cosy said:


> Even a 2 lb dog can be shown but it doesn't mean they are meant to breed or be bred. There are some judges who will put up a dog that small for different reasons. The standard does not demand a size limit.


This is absolutely true, our standard says Under 7 pounds with 4-6 preferred. There is no "disqualifying" size. However, it is very unusual to see anything under 4 pounds become successful in the show ring. And I mean anything like around 3.5 pounds often struggles to compete. I would be very very suspicious about the claims of a 2 pound Champion (half the size of the low end of the preferred range). My guess is either he is not a champion or he is not really 2 pounds, or (and this is most likely) he is neither. Reputable show breeders do not advertise a "fault" like that with such pride. 

A saying that has become a bit of a cliche, but is true "Teacups are dishes not dogs."  Those folks who like to talk about teacup dogs are usually using it as a gimmick to "claim" their dogs are extra tiny. 

Good thing you did walk away.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

THE only times I can remember seeing 2-2.5 lb dogs in the ring was years ago a little pom who became a champion and a little yorkie who was a tiny doll but it took forever for her to finish. Most judges just won't put them up, but there are a few!


----------



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the clarification. Going back to the topic though, OP, it's great that you walked away. Keep us updated on the puppy search and how it's going. I love going through the process. Lol.


----------

